# F350 Upgrades



## VOGLERny (May 10, 2012)

Looking at making my new '03 F350 regular cab V10 look alittle more "badass".. Any suggestions?. Already ordered Leveling kit and track bar, and recon smoked cab lights.

Also selling the Cap if anyone is interested.


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

Im getting ready to put on some bushwacker fender flares, same here want it to look different


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

a few ideas:


Eyebrow (tint at the top of the window) and side window tint.
A set of rims/tires would look good! 17x9 would look good, no need to go huge if its a daily driver.
Maybe a set of the HD headlights? its a toss up.
Bumer & Grille could be paint matched if you want to get crazy 

www.rimzoneonline.com

I have 17x9 hummer rims and you can see the eyebrow in the windshield:
(dont bash me yet, the running boards are coming off to be powder coated)


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

depending on your budget i would do 05 harley headlights an a set of newer superduty 20s all are bolt on and will be night and day difference in looks and the headlights are 100 bucks with no hids and about 180 with his and a set of factory 20s off a 05 or newer run 800 to 1500 on craigslist . also 2008 superduty tailgate and tail light swap right on and make huge improvement. heres mine transformed


----------



## VOGLERny (May 10, 2012)

New tires are a deffinate.. guy i bought it from put the cheapest tires on he could buy.. 245 75 r16.. looking at getting either 305's or 315's


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

fatheadon1;1477020 said:


> depending on your budget i would do 05 harley headlights an a set of newer superduty 20s all are bolt on and will be night and day difference in looks and the headlights are 100 bucks with no hids and about 180 with his and a set of factory 20s off a 05 or newer run 800 to 1500 on craigslist . also 2008 superduty tailgate and tail light swap right on and make huge improvement.


Don't forget the rest of the details, none of these items are a direct swap. The 05 or newer headlights will require cutting the core support. Putting on wheels off an 05 or newer will require spacers as the back spacing is different. The 08 tailgate requires a different hinge and the taillight swap may require some wiring.

I used to be big on the dress-ups, but these things don't help your truck make you more money. Now I'd rather save my money and spend it on things that make me more of it. payup


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

wizardsr;1477026 said:


> Don't forget the rest of the details, none of these items are a direct swap. The 05 or newer headlights will require cutting the core support. Putting on wheels off an 05 or newer will require spacers as the back spacing is different. The 08 tailgate requires a different hinge and the taillight swap may require some wiring.
> 
> I used to be big on the dress-ups, but these things don't help your truck make you more money. Now I'd rather save my money and spend it on things that make me more of it. payup


the headlights you buy off ebay for his year they are bolt on but look like 05 and newer, i said 20s because they direst bolt on NO SPACER now if i said 17 or 18 you would be right the back spacing is wrong and the wheels rubs the tierod end. you are right about the tailgate but the hinge is 30 bucks from ford an 2 bolts to change. tail lights are a direct swap only wireing that needs to be addressed is reverce lights need a new plug again cheap fix brake lights are same all years and the tailligts are 60 bucks on ebay.

as for having nice trucks costing money, well in the crappy state of nj if you take care of your trucks keep them nice and clean the cops tend to leave you alone. In the long run saving hard earned money so its all the same in the end.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

my truck payup while looking good


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

In my opinion start with leveling the truck and then tires and rims. New grill will look good also.


----------



## VOGLERny (May 10, 2012)

fatheadon1;1477039 said:


> my truck payup while looking good


Love that sander but i deffinatley couldnt afford that.. any cheap alternatives?? anythings gotta be better than standing on the tailgate with a shovel throwing sand while somebodys driving


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Lose the running boards!!! It looks like a grandpa truck with them on!


----------



## VOGLERny (May 10, 2012)

Haha i agree. those and the cap were the first things to come off


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Glenn Lawn Care;1477506 said:


> Lose the running boards!!! It looks like a grandpa truck with them on!


Hey now, what's wrong with Ford's boards? They're functional, unobtrusive, keep crap off the rockers, and hide rusty frames! Thumbs Up


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

wizardsr;1477551 said:


> Hey now, what's wrong with Ford's boards? They're functional, unobtrusive, keep crap off the rockers, and hide rusty frames! Thumbs Up


There ok till your stuck on a snowbank at 3 am.They reduce clearance greatly I will never have them on a truck that plows again.


----------



## VOGLERny (May 10, 2012)

The main reason i took them off is that hide rust.. all the sand and salt gets trapped where they mount and rott out the truck..


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

'05+ headlights, billet grill, leveling kit, wheels/tires, and tinted windows would be my first mods. After that I would install '08+ mirrors, tailgate, and taillights.


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Just like everyone else has pretty much said. Depending on your budget and if its a work truck for you. You can keep it simple and tint the windows, leveling kit, oversize tires with aggressive tread. Those three things will make it look way different and make it more of a badass truck.


----------



## VOGLERny (May 10, 2012)

Any suggestions on tires?? stock it runs Lt265/75R16E . On a 16x7 rim. Id like to get 33 or 305's. mud terrain or aggressive all terrain. Prefferabley less than $1k


----------



## VOGLERny (May 10, 2012)

Also if anybody has any suggestions for a Programmer that would be helpful too


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Sct with custom tunes from 5 star tunning


----------



## eastern (Aug 26, 2010)

I am with IC smoke on cosmedic upgrades but a tunner in my experience is a waist for a V10. Hav a V10 bucket truck and it can't get out of it's own way but still beats a ladder.Nomatter what I am still a FORD guy.






Here is my new plow/work truck


----------



## VOGLERny (May 10, 2012)

My brothers giving me the stock 18" Chrome rims off his '06 F350.. Will they Fit my '03 or do i need to get spacers?? if so any suggestions on where to get spacers? (Only reason i ask is i heard that theres a diffrence in clearance space between the leaf and coil springs)


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

VOGLERny;1479291 said:


> My brothers giving me the stock 18" Chrome rims off his '06 F350.. Will they Fit my '03 or do i need to get spacers?? if so any suggestions on where to get spacers? (Only reason i ask is i heard that theres a diffrence in clearance space between the leaf and coil springs)


Yes, you'll need spacers, the backspacing is different. They'll bolt right up, but it'll look like a railroad truck with the wheels tucked in, and the tires will rub the leafs. Not sure where to get them, never had to buy them. You may want to consider selling them on craigslist and buying wheels with the correct backspacing for your truck, you'll probably come out ahead that way versus buying spacers.


----------



## VOGLERny (May 10, 2012)

Do i have to buy 4 spacers? or can i just buy for the rear?


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

VOGLERny;1479321 said:


> Do i have to buy 4 spacers? or can i just buy for the rear?


I believe you'd need 4. The fronts will rub when turning, the rears probably wouldn't, but it would still look funny.


----------



## VOGLERny (May 10, 2012)

For good spacers.. that is gonna be ALOT of money


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I would stay away from tinting the windows, I know it looks great but it really cuts down on visibility at night, The '08 tailgate would look great, you can take the hardware off your old tailgate to put on the '08. This truck being the V10 the money you would spend on a programer vs the actual HP/TQ you would get I don't think would be worth it.


----------



## VOGLERny (May 10, 2012)

So far got some painting done and new cab lights all hooked up


----------



## VOGLERny (May 10, 2012)

Looks like im keeping my stock 16" rims.. Will 305 70R16's fit with a 2.7" leveling kit


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

They should fit, What size are you running now?


----------



## VOGLERny (May 10, 2012)

245 75R16.. I think.. Cheap tires that the previous owner threw on to sell it


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

I wouldn't put 305's on it, that's too wide for the stock 7" wide wheel, the truck will feel squirrelly and the tires wont wear evenly. The widest I'd go on the stock wheels is 285. No lift needed for 285/75r16 tires on the stock 16x7" wheels. I had this size on one of my F350's, and I went back down to the stock size 265/75r16 Cooper discover MS, that truck now walks over everything else when it comes to getting around in the snow. I'm running 305/65r18 on the stock 18x8 wheels on my crew cab, and while they look good, it does tend to "float" a little more in the snow with the wider tires.

35% on the windows will look good and in most states be barely illegal. Dark enough for comfort, not dark enough to get picked on constantly by the cops. If you have trouble seeing at night due to window tint, just add more lights! Thumbs Up


----------



## VOGLERny (May 10, 2012)

What do we think about these http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...QR6MCOWL&vehicleSearch=false&fromCompare1=yes . Dick Cepek Mud Country in a 285/75R16


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

VOGLERny;1479511 said:


> What do we think about these http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...QR6MCOWL&vehicleSearch=false&fromCompare1=yes . Dick Cepek Mud Country in a 285/75R16


Load range D and 3300lbs weight rating. If you use your truck to plow and haul, look for a load range E tire.


----------



## VOGLERny (May 10, 2012)

God damn.. Coulda swore those said E.. thats the first thing i look for


----------



## VOGLERny (May 10, 2012)

Dont see what the big problem with the '06 wheels on an '03.. They rub alittle on the Leaf springs at full turn.. but some 1/4" spacers on the front should fix that


----------



## VOGLERny (May 10, 2012)

Found some nice spacers http://mywheeladapters.com/8-Lug-Billet-Wheel-Spacers-No-Pattern-Change-C257248.aspx?sid=11445 so i guess im going to get 2". Just have to figure out what size my lug nuts are. Which isnt as easy as it sounds


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

VOGLERny;1479634 said:


> Found some nice spacers http://mywheeladapters.com/8-Lug-Billet-Wheel-Spacers-No-Pattern-Change-C257248.aspx?sid=11445 so i guess im going to get 2". Just have to figure out what size my lug nuts are. Which isnt as easy as it sounds


8x170 bolt pattern on all srw F250 and F350 super duties 1999-2012. :waving:

Hard to tell from the pic what tires those are, but the 305/65r18 BFG's are a perfect fit on my 05 with the same wheels (red truck in my avatar). Only problems is they're a little spendy, lotta guys freak out at $1200+ for 4 tires plus tax, but the BFG's are tough as nails and they wear well.


----------



## VOGLERny (May 10, 2012)

I know the bolt pattern. but according to the guy i called about the wheel spacers.. in 2003 ford used two diffrent sizes for the wheel studs.. 14mm and 1.5 threads. or 14mm and 2.00 threads...


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Find a metric thread pitch gauge, It will help out a lot with any project.


----------



## VOGLERny (May 10, 2012)

Actually found a nut that was labeled 14mm 2.00... and it didnt fit. So im gonna say if its not one its the other


----------



## VOGLERny (May 10, 2012)

Go the leveling kit installed tonight. only took about 12 hrs with breaks for lunch and dinner...... Deffinatley DO NOT buy spacers from the link i previously stated. I ordered them and immediatley returned them.. i'll post a link for the new spacers i ordered


----------



## VOGLERny (May 10, 2012)

http://motorsport-tech.com/


----------



## VOGLERny (May 10, 2012)

All "upgraded". Ran out of money so i never got the spacers. So i just dont make sharp turns


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

truck looks good, allmost the twin to mine, truck could use a cab visor though


----------



## VOGLERny (May 10, 2012)

Where do i get a visor??


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have a LUND on mine, you can order them off line or somewhere local, but your more then likely going to have to have it painted


----------



## VOGLERny (May 10, 2012)

Is it going to hide my fancy new cab lights?


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

No it won't, my truck has one but my laptop with pictures is down or I would post


----------



## robertfrantz (Aug 2, 2012)

Hello, i need my running boards to get in truck ( 2006 F-150) my wife is 5 ft tall and i am 5 ft. 7 in. some of us still need them. Thanks, Grandpa LOL


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

Cab visor


----------



## VOGLERny (May 10, 2012)

Looks really good. amazing the difference it makes.. i love that back rack too


----------

